# Looking for someone to make a watch face blank



## Gregf (Jul 30, 2022)

I’m looking for someone to make a watch face blank. I need a fairly quick turn around. I will provide the painted tube and face. Single tube a Jr upper. 
PM cost, would appreciate a sample pic of one you have made previousl.

Thx,
Greg


----------



## KateHarrow (Jul 31, 2022)

Gregf said:


> I’m looking for someone to make a watch face blank. I need a fairly quick turn around. I will provide the painted tube and face. Single tube a Jr upper.
> PM cost, would appreciate a sample pic of one you have made previousl.
> 
> Thx,
> Greg


Reach out to @Bayouusaf - he’s the best!


----------



## Bayouusaf (Aug 4, 2022)

Gregf said:


> I’m looking for someone to make a watch face blank. I need a fairly quick turn around. I will provide the painted tube and face. Single tube a Jr upper.
> PM cost, would appreciate a sample pic of one you have made previousl.
> 
> Thx,
> Greg


Feel free to reach out to me.  What kind of paint do you plan to use?  Not sure how my schedule will work with your turnaround since I’m heading out of town on Wednesday (10 August) for a week out of state, but I would be glad to help out if it can. For reference photos, check out blankwerks.com.


----------



## Gregf (Aug 6, 2022)

Planning on a R/C car paint, based on watching Ernie Borraga's Youtube.  I can use something else. Have not painted the tube yet.
I had been pursuing Ernie to make blanks for me, but......
Will take this offline.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 6, 2022)

Gregf said:


> Planning on a R/C car paint, based on watching Ernie Borraga's Youtube.  I can use something else. Have not painted the tube yet.
> I had been pursuing Ernie to make blanks for me, but......
> Will take this offline.


Greg hope you have followed this thread. 

https://www.penturners.org/threads/ernie-borraga.175170/


----------



## Gregf (Aug 6, 2022)

jttheclockman said:


> Greg hope you have followed this thread.
> 
> https://www.penturners.org/threads/ernie-borraga.175170/


Very much aware unfortunately.


----------

